# could you do it guys ;)



## mmaria (Sep 18, 2014)

so, could you? 






... I was thinking about runnah, he would be great in this


----------



## pgriz (Sep 18, 2014)

Ha!  For some reason, I've never really had the insatiable desire to do pole dancing.  And to answer your question, no, no I could not.  Not with any degree of decorum or finesse.  Fortunately, it is not one of the things that my wife expects of me.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 18, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Ha!  For some reason, I've never really had the insatiable desire to do pole dancing.  And to answer your question, no, no I could not.  Not with any degree of decorum or finesse.  Fortunately, it is not one of the things that my wife expects of me.



oh Paul, don't be so modest! I'm sure you could do it!

* sending the video to Paul's wife so she can persuade him to try it


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 18, 2014)

Nope, two reasons.  First I would not be able to get even one leg off the ground and second my wife would likely die of laughter.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 18, 2014)

Woodsman said:


> ... and second my wife would likely die of laughter.


no... she's tougher than that, trust me!

just try it and send us the video so we also can enjoy


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh no, not the flashbacks......There was this one time........


----------



## mmaria (Sep 18, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Oh no, not the flashbacks......There was this one time........


hey! you can't just  do that! 

tell us more!!!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 18, 2014)

I've had to go down Fire Poles before .. does that count ?


----------



## mmaria (Sep 18, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> I've had to go down Fire Poles before .. does that count ?


depends on how did you do it... with any degree of finesse, as Paul mentioned?


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 18, 2014)

one leg, both legs, but you let gravity dictate your direction of travel.
and I *haven't* had any flashbacks either


----------



## mishele (Sep 18, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Oh no, not the flashbacks......There was this one time........


I remember the time well!! I still can't believe you were that flexible! Impressive!!


----------



## mmaria (Sep 18, 2014)

mishele said:


> I remember the time well!! I still can't believe you were that flexible! Impressive!!


ok, now I'm deeply hurt by Sean's disagreement to tell us more! 

Was he really that good mishele?


----------



## mishele (Sep 18, 2014)

mmaria said:


> ok, now I'm deeply hurt by Sean's disagreement to tell us more!
> 
> Was he really that good mishele?


Here I found some footage for you. You be the judge!


----------



## runnah (Sep 18, 2014)

Only if I am responding to a fire.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> Only if I am responding to a fire.


any chance we can see that? 

we'll set the fire somewhere if that's what you need


----------



## runnah (Sep 18, 2014)

mmaria said:


> any chance we can see that?
> 
> we'll set the fire somewhere if that's what you need




How about this to distract all the ladies.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> How about this to distract all the ladies.


 yeah that's cute and awwwww, but that does nothing for me (sorry Leonore and other cat lovers ) 

I want you


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> How about this to distract all the ladies.



Hey... a fire-fighting kitty!


----------



## runnah (Sep 18, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I want you



I am flattered, but Mish and Terri would get mad.


----------



## mishele (Sep 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> I am flattered, but Mish and Terri would get mad.


Nah!! You're not really worth getting that upset over.  
Maria, he's all yours. Please teach him a thing or two.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 18, 2014)

Umm, not just no but hell no.  Gravity has been my arch nemesis for years, and believe me no one has ever used the word "finesse" to describe me.  Ever.  Lol


----------



## limr (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah, let's see the videos! I think all of you guys should totally ta--

Oh look, a kitty!


----------



## pgriz (Sep 18, 2014)

You know, there are some things that just shouldn't be seen.  Because, if you do see, they can't be unseen.  And no telling what emotional trauma that would cause or what damage to your eyes you will do trying to wipe the image away.  So consider it a public service.


----------



## limr (Sep 18, 2014)

To be perfectly honest, a man pole dancing? Just not sexy. Even if he's doing it really well. It just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 18, 2014)

I- I - can't imagine it - and don't want to!

For a change I'm glad this goes to page 2, I'm not going back for page one! lol


----------



## avraam (Sep 25, 2014)

brave boys. some even something turns out .. I wonder if I sign up for a the pole-dance will it attract girls?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Sep 25, 2014)

I could totally do that.

I just don't want to.

Yeah.  That's it.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 25, 2014)

limr said:


> To be perfectly honest, a man pole dancing? Just not sexy. Even if he's doing it really well. It just doesn't do it for me.


 Hey... but , but... the pole dancing comes with a lap dance, and a striptease, and... 

You would definitely like it! I promise


----------



## pgriz (Sep 25, 2014)

If the guy is built like a Chippendale stripper, perhaps.  But most guys have all kind of jiggly bits, and usually not the interesting ones.  And when it comes to hair, well, that's another subject.  So, I'm totally with Leonore - with most guys, you'd pay to make sure they never do it again.


----------



## snerd (Sep 26, 2014)

Have I been doing it wrong all these years?! I just get nekkid and jump up & down!!!


----------

